# how do I know my Y has radar sensors or not???



## Laser Ganker (3 mo ago)

my car was delivered around the same time when they announced ditching it, how can I tell if my car is still with it?? Thanks very much!!!


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

Hardware doesn't matter if the software doesn't use radar. If your closest distance using AP is 2 instead of 1, then you have Tesla Vision and radar is not used.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

If your car is on a software build newer than 2022.20.8, then your car won't be using radar whether or not it has the hardware.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Radar sensor, singular. Teslas only have as much as one front-facing radar unit, nothing in the rear or sides.


----------

